# PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

					Marco Albert und Daniel Möllendorf stellen die am 6.2. erscheinende PC Games Hardware 03/2013 vor - auf eher ungewöhnliche Weise. Gefällt Ihnen unser neues Konzept der Heftvorstellung?

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*


----------



## ugotitbad (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Nvidia Radeon 5800.


----------



## fragenbold (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Man sieht ja den ganzen Text 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Almdudler2604 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

richtig gutes video
weiter so


----------



## Xaipe (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Wie unendlich lustig


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Bei 3:55:  "Des Übertaktes Liebling:"  Und dann ihr beiden dadrunter ...   aaaahja


----------



## Dante1611 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Sehr schönes Video, mehr davon!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Mh, kp ob das gewollt so trashig am wackeln ist, aber: Nächstes mal bitte die Kamera auf'n Stativ packen, mit dem eingeblendeten, starren Cover in der Mitte wird man ja sehkrank, wenn der Hintergrund so schön am Schunkeln ist.


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Awaa, trashig is cool 

Bin mir echt am überlegen nur wegen diesem humorvollen Video das aktuelle Heft zu kaufen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Bereuen ausgeschlossen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Airboume (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bereuen ausgeschlossen. [...]


 Na, das will ich auch hoffen, wenn ich morgen zulange. 
Ich sollte mir langsam mal echt ein Abo machen - gibt's ne Belohnung, wenn man 2 Jahre ohne Abo lebt? 

Das Video ist übrigens cool gemacht - gefällt mir.


----------



## Christoph1717 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Da packe ich lieber mein Heft das heute gekommen ist aus und blätter mal kurz durch, da habe ich mehr von als von einem Video...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*



Airboume schrieb:


> Ich sollte mir langsam mal echt ein Abo machen - gibt's ne Belohnung, wenn man 2 Jahre ohne Abo lebt?



Äh Nein, keine Belohnung, das ist Bestrafung genug


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Ich frag mich langsam, ob die Adressumstellung nach dem Umzug nicht funktioniert hat... immer noch kein Heft im Kasten


----------



## espanol (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

30 sekunden Werbung. YEAH 

Aber lustig isses.


----------



## Airboume (7. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Äh Nein, keine Belohnung, das ist Bestrafung genug



Das glaub ich auch.^^
Also ab nächsten Monat habt ihr einen Abonent mehr.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Gute Arbeit - wie immer.

Mir hat die Heftvorstellung mit unserer "Grauen Eminenz" auch immer richtig gut gefallen, weil der Thilo es immer so locker, tiefenentspannt und souverän rüberbringt, 
aber auch diese neue humorvolle Art der Vorstellung kommt an.

Habe auch schon 2x 2-Jahres PCGH Abo´s hinter mir, bereut habe ich es nie, dachte jedes Mal nach dem Auslaufen, jetzt bin ich geheilt, aber sie steigern sich stetig weiter, 
so bin ich nun wieder am Überlegen ein 3. Mal beim Abo mit dem 30€ Amazon-Gutschein zuzuschlagen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Öhm - endet das Abo automatisch und von selbst nach 12 Ausgaben? Dann bin ich nämlich jetzt nämlich gar kein Abonnent mehr - uaaah!


----------



## Gateway (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Habe ich mich da bei 0:26 min verhört oder schreibt Ihr wirklich die Wertung der Gamestar ins Heft? Werbung für die Konkurenz?


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Öhm - endet das Abo automatisch und von selbst nach 12 Ausgaben? Dann bin ich nämlich jetzt nämlich gar kein Abonnent mehr - uaaah!


Wenn du nicht rechtzeitig wirksam gekündigt hast, endet das Abo nicht von selbst.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*



Gateway schrieb:


> Habe ich mich da bei 0:26 min verhört oder schreibt Ihr wirklich die Wertung der Gamestar ins Heft? Werbung für die Konkurenz?


 
Das ist ein Insider für Verfolger der PCGH- und Gamestar-Facebook-Präsenzen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*



Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht rechtzeitig wirksam gekündigt hast, endet das Abo nicht von selbst.


 
Gut... eigentlich. Dann muss jetzt nur noch mein Heft bei mir ankommen.


----------



## neflE (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

"Oh ja, daran erinner ich mich"
Jedesmal hab ich mich wieder gefeiert, wenn der Satz kam 
Wär cool wenn ihr noch mehr so abgedrehte Heftvorstellungen macht. 
Hab euch jetzt vor kurzem auch nach über einem Jahr dauerlaufen zum REWE endlich aboniert


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*



neflE schrieb:


> Hab euch jetzt vor kurzem auch nach über einem Jahr dauerlaufen zum REWE endlich aboniert


 
Das macht auch Sinn, denn so ersparst du dir den Dauerlauf, hast die Zeitschrift eher und kommst dazu noch preiswerter weg,
deshalb von mir auch noch einen hinterher.


----------



## Maggolos (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Wollte meine heute kaufen, aber von 6 Tanken hat keine Was (Weder Star,Aral und Shell )


----------



## Techki (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Gab es mal eine Asrock Tuning guide  habs wohl verpasst.

EDIT : hat sich erledigt ( war in Ausgabe 01/2013)


----------



## NCphalon (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

UEFI-Guide für Gigabyte reimt sich auch


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*



NCphalon schrieb:


> UEFI-Guide für Gigabyte reimt sich auch


 
Verwendet Gigabyte mittlerweile endlich mal UEFIs ?


----------



## beren2707 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*

Mittlerweile? Sogar mein "mittlerweile" knapp 1,5 Jahre altes Z68 hat schon per "BIOS"-Update ein UEFI. Seit Z77 & Co. haben alle Boards ab Werk UEFI.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH 03/2013: Ungewöhnliches Unboxing-Video der neuen Ausgabe*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile? Sogar mein "mittlerweile" knapp 1,5 Jahre altes Z68 hat schon per "BIOS"-Update ein UEFI. Seit Z77 & Co. haben alle Boards ab Werk UEFI.


 
Ja, Gigabyte hat ja noch recht lange ein klassisches BIOS eingesetzt und sich auch recht schwer getan, UEFIs einzuführen.  Aktuelle Boards mit älteren Chipsätzen haben noch immer keins.   

Habe aber gerade mal nachgesehen, die Z77 sind alle bereits mit UEFIs ausgestattet


----------

